
Create Cross-Platform GUIs Apps with .Net Core and ElectronCGI - rdfi
https://www.blinkingcaret.com/2019/02/27/electron-cgi/
======
Dahoon
Every time I read about JavaScript I feel like one of those old men yelling at
skaters or complaining about motorcycles being obnoxiously loud. IMHO it is an
awful language and no matter how much I hear about how good it is from friends
I simply cannot see why anyone would pick it voluntarily where you have a
choice.

